# Fort Henry, Gun Emplacement and Pillboxes, Studland - November 2012



## Harry (Nov 3, 2012)

In 1940, the coastline at Studland Bay was one of the two stretches of Dorset coast where a German invasion was considered most likely and it was fortified as a part of British anti-invasion preparations of World War II.

On April 18, 1944, King George VI, General Sir Bernard Montgomery and General Dwight D. Eisenhower, met here to observe the training troops and discuss the plans for the coming battle.


Fort Henry, built by Canadian engineers in 1943.



























Dragons Teeth











Gun emplacement/magazine.





















Pillboxes (there are more in the area).


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 3, 2012)

Great pic's Harry, I didn't know that lot was there, looks great, nice day for it too.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 3, 2012)

Ooo nice work there and some great concrete porn.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 3, 2012)

You see something new every day. Excellent stuff


----------



## Harry (Nov 4, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Ooo nice work there and some great concrete porn.



Thanks NC... it's been a weekend of it!


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice stuff.


----------



## maxmix (Nov 9, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Ooo nice work there and some great concrete porn.



LOL, Enjoying this particular lot of concrete porn, some serious concrete there. Great stuff


----------



## FFerret (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting great photos, been going to the Bournemouth, Poole, Studland area for regular holidays for a number of years, but only found out about and visited Fort Henry on our last visit.

Missed the pill-box in second from last photo...so I guess i will have to make another visit when in the area ( and The Bankes Arms if its still open).


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/9723712/Churchills-D-Day-bunker-listed-by-English-Heritage.html


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 13, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting


----------



## AndyC (Dec 15, 2012)

Great area, if you go there at low tide there are anti-tank cubes as breakwaters on the beach.

Also it is a great demonstration of how anti-invasion defences were redundant by 1943: Fort Henry partly obscures the line of fire of the gun emplacement behind it.


----------

